# Malice and Sinister (pic heavy)



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice






















































Sinister












































My babies :wub:



























Wet and sandy Sinister :laugh:









My favorite picture :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are fantastic Lauren! Love the last one!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My favorite picture :wub:


Great shot, they're both beautiful!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love them!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous!! they remind me of ME & MINI ME)


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the pics! You have two gorgeous dogs!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing pictures of your two beautiful babies with us, enjoyed them.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like Sinister has really taking a liking to Malice! Great pics!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE and oh LOVE the pics soooooooooooooo flippin CUTE!!!!


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

nice pics..thanks for sharing.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That last picture is just precious!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

absolutely adorable. that last picture is the best.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

OMG such freakin' cuties!

They are beautiful. They look like they are getting along great


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Cutie!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Malice has a loooong tail! She is gorgeous!

What a stunning pair they make. You are SO. LUCKY.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Adorable pics! and I just have to say that I LOVE their names


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Photo's Lauren!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy for you.
They look very compatible.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

serious case of puppy fever. and too many awesome breeders.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the compliments!

Sin is doing wonderfully with her. He is such a good boy and a great big brother. He shares all of his toys with her except for his "****" that's his favorite. I love my Sinny, he is the best dog ever. :wub:

Malice is terrific, she is a great little girl, awesome personality, she makes me giggle when she barks at Sinister. She's a tough cookie, doesn't back down, she's confident and curious, she's determined (sp), she climbs over the puppy gate when she wants to get in the cat room. I am teaching her to stay in the yard without a leash, my yard is fenced in on only 3 sides, I trained Sin to not leave the yard when he was a puppy and he never leaves the yard. She is getting it, she sticks close to Sin and I. She loves to tug on her rope and squeeky things dont stand a chance! :laugh:

I am VERY happy with this girl, she is exactly what I have been looking for and she is perfect for Sin and I. :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, she's just so adorable...I'm so happy for you. You finally got your little Malice. She's so precious and Sin's just as handsome as ever!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Aww, she's just so adorable...I'm so happy for you. You finally got your little Malice. She's so precious and Sin's just as handsome as ever!


I know! I waited 9 months for her, although originally I was going to wait a year and a half for her. 

Thank you Leslie! 

I would love to see recent Jamie Lee photos, you have been slacking! :nono:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish I had the $ and space to add a solid black male to my pack  but alas I must wait till the trailer is paid off, have the pen expanded, work on Bellas Butt headedness, Bellas will be spayed and OFAd in NOV so I'm savein for that. So it will be around 2 yrs or so before I can even consider it. I jus keep telling my self good things come to those who wait! Till then ill jus drool over Laurens and all the other black sheppies and puppies


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I wish I had the $ and space to add a solid black male to my pack  but alas I must wait till the trailer is paid off, have the pen expanded, work on Bellas Butt headedness, Bellas will be spayed and OFAd in NOV so I'm savein for that. So it will be around 2 yrs or so before I can even consider it. I jus keep telling my self good things come to those who wait! Till then ill jus drool over Laurens and all the other black sheppies and puppies


Awwww, waiting is terrible. 

But Ms Bella and the others will keep you company until then. Cheer up.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

They are soo cute together!! <3


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> They are soo cute together!! <3


Thank you. 

I have to get a picture of them licking each others faces while wagging their tails. :wub:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The last picture is precious.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

shows you i haven't been on in awhile-you got malice!!! she is so freaking beautiful!!!! both of them look gorgeous next to each other  congrats!!

i love that last picture. is that your desk top? lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> shows you i haven't been on in awhile-you got malice!!! she is so freaking beautiful!!!! both of them look gorgeous next to each other  congrats!!
> 
> i love that last picture. is that your desk top? lol


Thank you! :blush:

Yes, it is my desktop wallpaper at home and at work. :wub:

I feel like she's already alot bigger and I have only had her a little over a week. 

I will have to post more pics soon!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

:wub: Lauren they are too adorable cute!!! They look great together! What a proud momma you must be.  Maclice sounds like the perfect new addition to your little family.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's been 2 weeks today since I got Miss Malice. :wub:

She is such a special little puppy, loved by everyone that meets her, full of spunk and energy, happy and friendly. I love picking her up from my ex's when I get off work, she is always so happy to see me, she melts my heart. :wub:

She keeps it interesting around here, it's fun to watch her experience her "1sts" like the other day, her 1st time seeing a fire hydrant and she didn't like it. :laugh: She barked at it while we walked up to it, she didn't try to hide behind me or cry, she walked right up to it and sniffed it. 

She loves to tug and she could do it all day. She's a cuddle bug and a wild child.

She's a little bossy  and I love that about her. :wub:​


----------

